# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم االخميس 25 أبريل (اخبار واعمدة)

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر اليوم االخميس 25 أبريل (اخبار واعمدة)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب الامل ماو: اضعنا نصرا مضمونا.. خطفنا نقطة غالية من بطل الدوري..!! 

 الهلال يملك مقدمة قوية اصطدمت بدفاع فولازي
 قال مدرب الامل محمد عبد النبي ماو ان فريقه اضاع فوزا مضمونا بعد ان اضاع اهدافا محققه مع بداية اللقاء عن طريق ادم ساير ومن ثم في الجزء الاخير من المباراة وقال اننا خرج بنقطة غالية من البطل وهذا ايضا انجاز واضاف الهلال يملك خط هجوم قوي وكاد ان يصل الى شباكنا في اكثر من مناسبة ولكنه اصطدم بدفاع فولازي وقال ماو في حديثه للصحافيين عقب المباراة ان الجمهور لم يقصر ولعب دورا بارزا في دعم اللاعبين ونعد بالافضل في مقبل المباريات
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدفاع الجوي يستقبل مباراة الاسماعيلي والاهلي شندي

 عكس ما اوردته بعض المواقع الالكترونية
 أعلنت وزارة الداخلية المصرية موافقتها على تأمين مباراة فريق الإسماعيلي الأول لكرة القدم مع أهلي شندي السوداني في عودة دور ال16 لبطولة كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي على ملعب الدفاع الجوي بمنطقة القاهرة الجديدة والمقرر له يوم 3 مايو المقبل. 
 وكانت مديريات أمن القاهرة والسويس والإسكندرية قد رفضت تأمين مباريات الفريق مما وضع مسئولي الدراويش في ورطة كبيرة قبل اللقاء الأفريقي المرتقب.
 وأنتشل خطاب وزارة الداخلية الذي وصل للإسماعيلي اليوم، مسئوليه من حالة القلق التي عاشوا عليها خلال اليومين الماضيين بحثاً عن ملعب للفريق في مباراته المقبلة.
 وتعادل الإسماعيلي مع أهلي شندي بدون أهداف في السودان قبل بضعة ايام ويصعد الفائز إلى دور الثمانية في الكونفيدرالية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رئيس نادي الموردة الريح دمباوي : المسئولون بالدولة سيتحملون مسؤولية انهيار النادي

 جدد عدم الترشح لرئاسة النادي مرة أخري
 حمل الريح دمباوي رئيس نادي الموردة المنتهية فترة رئاسته يوم 23 من مارس الماضي ، مسؤولية ما حدث وما سيحدث لنادي الموردة للمسئولين بالدولة ، وجدد عدم ترشحه لرئاسة النادي لدورة أخرى في ظل الإهمال الذي يتعرض له النادي علي حد قوله.
 وقال الريح دمباوي في تصريح لموقع كووورة مساء اليوم الأربعاء أن الدولة تنكرت لتاريخ الموردة العريق التي تعاني من أزمة مالية طاحنة بتجاهلها المذكرة التي قدمناها لرئاسة الجمهورية ولوزير الشباب والرياضة، وأضاف دمباوي: طالبنا من خلال المذكرة دعم الموردة وإيجاد جهة راعية أسوة بالأهلي الخرطوم الذي يرعاه الجيش ونادي النسور الذي يرعاه شرطة الاحتياطي المركزي والخرطوم الوطني الذي يرعاه جهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطني للخروج من الأزمة المالية التي تعاني وستعاني منها الموردة بعد عزوف جماهير النادي رغم قلتهم من دخول المباريات وابتعاد الأقطاب والرموز من الدعم
 وجدد دمباوي رفضه الترشح لرئاسة النادي مرة أخرى قائلاً : قررنا عدم ترشح أي شخص من المجلس السابق لدورة ثانية اعتراضا على تجاهل المذكرة التي رفعناها للمسئولين بالدولة.
 تجدر الإشارة إلى أن المفوضية أعادت فتح باب الترشح لمجلس إدارة النادي للمرة الثانية لعدم ترشح أي شخص في المرة الأولى بسب الأزمة المالية التي تمر بها فريق الموردة الذي خسر مباراته امس أمام مضيفه المريخ بنتيجة 1 -2 في الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*النيل يفجر مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل ويجبر النمور على التعادل  

 النسور يخطف نقطة من الرومان
 فجر النيل مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل وجبر ممثل السودان الوحيد في الكونفدرالية الاهلي على التعادل بدون اهداف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم بشندي وفي مدني تعادل النسور بهدف لكل بعد مباراة قوية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*النيل والنسور يفرضان التعادل على الاهلي شندي والاتحاد مدني  

تعثر فريق الأهلي شندي على ملعبه بالتعادل السلبي أمام ضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا, وذلك ضمن مباريات الأسبوع التاسع للدوري الممتاز.

 وكان الأهلي هو الطرف الأفضل طوال شوطي المباراة, وأضاع له قلب دفاعه النيجيري مالك إسحق ركلة جزاء في بداية الشوط الثاني, ورفع الأهلي شندي رصيده إلى 15 نقطة, والنيل إلى سبع نقاط
 وفي مباراة أخرى بمدينة ود مدني فرض النسور التعادل على مضيفه الإتحاد بنتيجة 1-1 , وكان الإتحاد قد تقدم بالهدف الأول, وأرتفع بنقاطه إلى تسع نقاط, النسور إلى خمس نقاط.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صيحة 

 موسي مصطفي

 شكرا مجلس المريخ ..!!

 · خذل مجلس المريخ التوقعات وقدم استقالته بالامس للمفوضية من اجل قبولها ورفعها للوزير اليوم للتصديق عليها بصفة رسمية.

 · الوزير سيقوم اليوم باعلان لجة تسيير لقيادة النادي في المرحلة المقبلة لانقاذ المريخ من الضياع وتجميل صورته التي شوهها مجلس التقشف والفقر المدقع!!

 · نشكر لعصام الحاج حرصه على مصلحة المريخ ولكن على القادمين الجدد ان يتعظوا من بعض الكوادر الاعلامية التي ظلت تحرك المجالس المريخية وظلت تتلاعب بها واضرت بسمعة المريخ !!

 · الاخ جمال الوالي اول من دفع ثمن اخطاءه باستشاره بعض الاعلاميين الذي يجهلون كرة القدم تماما ولا يفرقون ما بين الليبرو والظهير مما جعل المريخ عرضة للانهيار والخروج المتكرر من ادوار افريقيا التمهيدية والاولية.

 · لا نريد ان نضع العراقيل امام المجلس الجديد ولكنا نحذره من سلك مسلك المجلس المستقيل الذي رهن قراره لمجموعة من الاعلاميين تفرض عليه القرارات والاشخاص واللاعبين.!!  

 · جلب في عهده النادي اسوأ اللاعبين وحقق اسوأ النتائج واصبح المريخ ملطشة لادية الحمام الميت في افريقيا والهامش في سيكافا !!

 · في عهد مجلس التقشف اصبح المريخ يتعرض الى البهدلة في ملعبه من الاهلي شندي والامل عطبرة وفقدت الجماهير الثقة في اللاعبين والمجلس وكادت الجماهير ان تحدث كوارث في اكثر من مناسبة لولا تدخل رجالات الشرطة العقلاء الذين ظلوا حاضرين في كل المناسبات ويقفون حائلا من كوارث يدفع ثمنها المريخ.

 · ان اتى الاخ جمال او غيره لقيادة نادي المريخ عليه ان يكون منطقيا ومحبا للمريخ بالابتعاد عن اصدقاء السوء الذين يأتون بانصاف المحترفين والمواسير الاجنبية التي جعلت المريخ مصدر للسخرية والتهكم.

 · يجب ان يتعظ الاخ جمال الوالي من مجلس التقشف الذي رهن نفسه وباعها لاعلاميين لا يفرقون ما بين امير كمال وباسكال ولا يعرفون ان جاكسون لاعب مهاجم صريح ام مهاجم ثان!!

 · الوالي اصبح في وش المدفع وعليه ان يستفيد من فتراته السابقة والتي جانبها النجاح وكانت من افشل الفترات المريخية لرؤساء النادي!!

 · الوالي اكثر رؤساء المريخ حصول على الاجماع .. فهو رجل محبوب وحتى الاهلة يكنون له التقدير ولكن!!

 · نعم ولكن !!

 · يجب ان يبعد الاخ جمال نفسه من اختيار ناس قريعتي راحت ومن يقدمون مصلحتهم علي مصلحة المريخ.!!

 · يجب ان يبعد الاخ جمال نفسه من الاسماء التي احرزت الفشل وبالاخص عناصر النهضة التي دمرت المريخ واوصلته مرحلة الموت السريري!!

 · هل يعقل ان يكون المريخ في المركز الرابع او الخامس اخي جمال ..؟!!

 · اتمنى ان تجاوب على هذا السؤال قبل اختيار العناصر للمجلس الجديد حفاظا على مصلحة المريخ!!

 · بالامس قلنا لك ان المريح يحتاج الى كورنجية واعضاء مجلس مفتحين!!

 · مللنا من ادارة المقاهي والمطاعم الليلية التي تدير المريخ بالريموت كنترول!!

 · الوالي مقبول نعم ومطلبو بشدة ولكن يجب ان يراعي مصلحة المريخ.

 · رسالة الي الوالي.. المريخ في قبضة النهضة عشرة سنوات ماذا حصد!!؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهدوء
 استقالة مجلس الشجعان
 انطوت صفحة فى تاريخ نادى المريخ بالامس بعدما قدم المجلس الحالي استقالته رسميا الى المفوضية الولائية تمهيدا لتعيين لجنة تسيير برئاسة السيد جمال الوالى لتتولى المسؤولية الادارية وفقا لفترة زمنية محددة تشرف فيها على مراحل الاعداد لعقد الجمعية العمومية التى ستنتخب مجلسا جديدا فى الوقت الذى يتم الاتفاق عليه , ومن المتوقع ان يمنح السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم المساحة الزمنية الكافية للجنة التسيير حتى نهاية العام الحالي لتنجز كافة الملفات المهمة للنادى ومن بينها استكمال مسيرة الفريق فى الدورى الممتاز والاشراف على التسجيلات التكميلية . 
 يستحق مجلس الادارة المستقيل ان نصفه ( بمجلس الشجعان ) بعدما تحمل فوق طاقته وحاول فى حدود الامكانيات الضئيلة والشحيحة جدا ان يرسى اساسا جديدا ونهجا غاب طويلا عن المريخ وهو الاعتماد على موارد النادى فى تسيير النشاط بعدما ظل المريخ يعتمد فى هذا الجانب على اموال رئيسه المستقيل جمال الوالى الذى تحمل مسؤولية الصرف المالي لما يقارب العقد من الزمان ونجح فى تجديد البنية التحتية ودعم الفريق بمجموعة من المحترفين والتعاقد مع طواقم مختلفة من المدربين من جنسيات مختلفة الا انه لم يوفق فى تلبية وتحقيق كل الطموحات التى جاء من اجلها ,, لهذا كان من الصعب على بقية زملائه فى مجلس الادارة بعد استقالة الوالي ان يسدوا هذا الفراغ الكبير الذى تركه خلفه خاصة فيما يتعلق بالصرف على المحترفين الاجانب والمدربين والمعسكرات فكان من الطبيعى ان يصطدموا بواقع مرير ويواجهوا مجموعة من المشاكل بسبب ضعف الموارد واحجام الرموز والاقطاب عن المساهمة المالية , ولكنهم رغم ذلك لم يفكروا فى الهروب من المسؤولية بل اجتهدوا بقدر الامكان فى تسيير دفة العمل باقل التكاليف الامر الذى اثر سلبا على مسيرة الفريق ونتائجه فكان الخروج المذل من دورى الابطال ثم التراجع فى الدورى الممتاز وهو مااثار ضدهم الغضب الجماهيرى والهجوم الاعلامي اضافة الى ( النقة الكتيرة ) من الادعياء والاوصياء الذين وقفوا كعادتهم على رصيف الفرجة والمشاهدة يسممون الاجواء , فماكان من ( مجلس الشجعان ) الا وان اتخذوا قرار الاستقالة ولكن بعدما رتبوا البيت من الداخل وضمنوا عودة جمال الوالى من جديد ليتحمل مسؤولية قيادة لجنة التسيير التى نتوقع اعلانها خلال الساعات القادمة . 
 قد يتفق او يختلف الكثيرون على الفترة التى قضاها ( مجلس الشجعان ) فى ادارة النادى وقد يصفهم البعض بانهم ( المجلس الاضعف ) الذى ادخل النادى فى ازمات عميقة وقضايا معقده نسفت كل ماتم الاعداد له قبل انطلاق الموسم الحالى ,, ولكن رغم كل ذلك نرى من العدل والانصاف ان نمنح هؤلاء الاشخاص حقهم من الاشادة والتقدير ونشكرهم على جهدهم وعطائهم فهم فى نهاية المطاف ابناء النادى الخلصاء حاولوا بقدر الامكان ان يختطوا نهجا جديدا تحت شعار ( التقشف ) الا انهم اصطدموا بواقع صعب جدا فكان من الطبيعى ان يختاروا الاستقالة بدلا عن المكابرة والعناد ,, فلهم الشكر والتقدير مرة اخرى . 
 وكيل غير محترم !
 قال المدعو محمد شيحه وكيل الحارس الهارب عصام الحضرى عبر قناة قوون ان موكله ( الباشا الكبير ) لن يحضر للخرطوم الا بضمانات امنيه !! وان السبيل الوحيد لوصوله والجلوس مع لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواه فى الاتحاد العام هو ان يتلقى الحضرى خطابا رسميا بحمايته امنيا !! واضاف لانعرف ماذا ستفعل له جماهير المريخ ؟؟ واختتم حديثه بان الحضرى اذا كتب له الوصول للخرطوم سيكون ذلك اكراما لمجدى شمس الدين !!
 اعتقد ان هذا ( الشيحه ) قد زودها اكثر من اللازم واثبت بالفعل انه غير جدير بالاحترام ولايستحق التعامل معه بصفة وكيل معتمد من مؤسسة الفيفا اذا كان هذا هو اسلوبه فى التخاطب عبر جهاز اعلامي والحديث عن جماهير المريخ وكأنهم مجموعة من البلطجيه اوقطاع طرق ,, !
 ماقاله هذا الشيحه عن جماهير المريخ لايستطيع ان يتفوه به ضد جماهير اى نادى مصرى وعبر قناة مصرية ,, ولكن لاننا شعب ( طيب آوى ) فمن الطبيعى ان تكون قنواتنا ايضا مستباحه ومفتوحه لليسوى ومايسواش مع الاسف !!
 هذا المعتوه لاعلاقة له بقضية المريخ مع لاعبه الحضرى ,, فلماذا يتم حشره حشرا فيما لايعنيه ؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حروف كروية
برشلونة (بشتنونااو بهدلونا)
 وضع فريق بايرميونخ الالماني حدا لمقولة ان فريق برشلونة الاسباني فريقا لايقهر وهو يتفوق عليه اداء ونتيجة في ذهاب نصف نهائي دوري ابطال اروبا علي ملعب اليان ارينا بميونخ برباعية نظيفة لم يتوقعها اكثر المتفائلين من الشعب الالماني ولااكثر المتشائمين من محبي البارسا في كل انحاء الدنيا فكانت ردا عمليا علي تصريح مدافع برشلونة الدولي جير بيكي الذي سبق المباراة وقال فيه ان عصر الكرة الالمانية انتهي ونحن من انهي هذا العصر وعلي الجميع ان يتذكروا اننا فريق كبير).
 رد عملي وبطريقة مذلة حتي قلت لمن كانوا يتابعون المباراة معي ان عشاق البارسا سيكون لسان حالهم يقول( ناس الباير يشتنونا وبهدلونا) واولهم بلاشك الصديق العزيز علم الدين هاشم وقد ارسلت له رسالة عقب المباراة قلت له (ان مجلس ادارة برشلونة تقدم باستقالة جماعية وطالب بتعين لجنة تسيير) وقصدت بذلك ان اقول له (تقلقاها من وين ؟) المريخ مبهدل والبارسا (مبشتن) ورد علي برسالة(ميسي طالب بفسخ عقده)
 والله يكون في عون كل من يجمع قلبه برشلونة والمريخ وخوفي ان يكون معشوقنا ريال مدريد قد يكون اخذ نفس (العلقة) من بروسيا دورتمند .
 لانقول بان برشلونة اصبح خارح المنافسة علي اللقب لان كل شئ جائز ووارد عند الفرق الكبيرة خاصة اذا عاد ميسي لمستواه بعد ان شهدناه امس الاول وكانه طفل تائه في الحواري ولكن باير ميونخ وبماقدمه امس الاول يستحق ان يتوشح باللقب الذي فقده الموسم الماضي امام شلسي رغم انه كان الافضل بعد ان اطاح بريال مدريد في نصف النهائي وحقيقة انه يملك ماكنات وليس لاعبين وهومؤشر علي ان الالمان قادمون .
 شكرا رفاق الفريق عبدالله
 ماكنا نتمني ان تصل الامور في نادي المريخ الي اجبار اعضاء المجلس الذين اتوا علي اكتاف الديمقراطية ان يحبروا علي الاستقالة ووتوقعنا ان يكمل المجلس مدته ولكن للاسف اعداء الاستقرار الذين ابتلي بهم الله المريخ في الفترة الاخيرة الذين لايعملون ولايتركون الناس تعمل تسببوا في نسف المجلس .
 وبعد ان اقتنع الجميع بالاسباب التي اجبرت رئيس النادي علي الاستقالة كنا نتوقع ان يجد البقية الدعم من الاسرة المريخية ان كان الجميع تهمهم مصلحة المريخ الكيان ولكن للاسف وجهوا باقذر حرب من اصحاب الاجندة ومن الذين اصحبت مهنتهم هي الوشايا بين الناس فوصل الحد الي احداث فتنة بين الرئيس وزملائه من الذين اصطدمت مصالحهم في استمرار المجلس. 
 ورغم ذلك تحمل هؤلاء الرجال المسئولية بكل شجاعة وقدموا دعما ماليا لم يحدث ان قدم في غياب الرئيس ولم يقدمه كل الذين عملوا معه منذ ان تولي رئاسة النادي .
 الان وقد ترجل رفاق الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسي عصام الحاج خالد شرف الدين ..متوكل احمد علي .محمد الريح .ازهري وداعة الله. دكتور اسامة الشازلي . الكابتن عبدالرحمن زيدان. اسامة حافظ عن صهوة جوادالمريخ لابد من ان ينالوا الشكروالتقدير وهم يسلمون الامانة وناسف ان يفقد المريخ هذه العناصر خاصة الجدد محمد الريح ودكتور اسامة الشازلي ونتمني ان تاتي لجنة تسيير من شخصيات يهمها مصلحة المريخ والبعيدين عن الصراعات.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لدغة عقرب النعمان



 (حتى لا يكون باب النجار مخلع) جمعية الفروسية غير قانونية

 الحلقة الثانية والاخيرة

 مواصلة لما اوردته عن عدم شرعية الجمعية العمومية الى تقرر عقدها فى السابع والعشرين من هذا الشهر بهذا اوجز مخالفات الجمعية قيما يلى:

 1- دورة مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السودانى للفروسية انتهت قانونا بنص المادة 16-2 والمحددة بثلاثة سنوات من تاريخ انتخاب مجلس الادارة حيث تسقط تلقائيا اى صفة شرعية لاى من ضباط المجلس وعلى راسهم سكرتير الاتحاد المنتخب لانتهاء الدورة وحيث ان المجلس السابق انتهت دورته منذ شهر ديسمبر 2012 فان السكراير لم يعد يتمتع باى شرعية تخول له ان يمارس صلاحيات السكرتير كما جاءت فى القانون واللائحة المواد 14 من القانون والتى تنص على ان الجمعية العمومية تعقد اجتماعها العادى على النحو التالى: 

 أ-يعلن سكرتير هيئة الشباب و الرياضة او الجهة المختصة اجتماع الجمعية العمومية قبل المدة التى يحددها النظام الاساسى

 المادة 17 والتى تنص على ان سكرتير الاتحاد يعد جدول العضوية المبدئى للذين يحق لهم الاشتراك ويسلم الكشف للمفوضية الاتحادية 

 الماد 18 يتولى سكرتير الاتحاد اخطار المفوضية بمكان وتاريخ وساعة الاجتماع 

 بجانب ذلك تنص المادة 42من اللائحة العامة على ان مجلس ادارة الاتحاد يختص بدعوة الجمعية العمومية للانعقاد .



 وحيث ان المادة 44 من اللائحة تنص على ان دورة مجلس الادارة ثلاثة سنوات وبما ان هذه الفترة التى حددها القانون قد انقضت منذ شهر ديسمبر 2012 فان الاتحاد لم يعد له مجلس ادارة شرعى حتى يحق له ان يحدد تاريخ ومكان انعقادالجمعية وبالتالى فان سكرتيرة لايملك الاختصااص ليمارس الصلاحيات المنصوص عنها فى القانون لدعوة الجمعية او تحديد تاريخها وساعتها ومكانها او عضويتها المبدئية واى اجراءت اتخذها السكرتير وهو فاقد للاهلية القانونية باطل لان م بنى على باطل باطل

 ثانيا وكما اوضحت فى الحلقة السابقة بان قرار المد للمجلس والذى اصدره الوزير بناء على طلب مجلس غير شرعى فانه نفسه يعتبر منتهيا بالمهمة التى حددها الوزير بجاتب ذلك فقرار المد يعنى مد دورة المحلس الانتخابية وهذا يخالف المادة 16-2 لان القانون حددالدورةبثلاثة سنوات لا يحق لاى جهة ان تزيدها يوماواحد ويبدو ان الوزير ضلل بالطلب الذى تلقاه لمد الفترة ولم يكن الطلب لتعيين لجنة تسيير للاتحا د حسب المدة 7-1-و لان لجنة التسيير ستعين من خارج المجلس 



 ثانيا سكرتير الاتحاد السودانى للفروسية الذى خاطب المفوضية دون سند شرعى عمل على استغلال موقفه لحشد المريدين له فى عضوية الجمعية :

 1- ضمن قائمىة العضويىة المبدئية نادى الخرطوم للفروسية والمنتهية دورته ولم تعد له شرعية المشاركة فى الجمعية وعليه لا يجوز ان بضمن فى القائمة التى حدد القانون بانها تضم الذين لهم حق المشاركة واذا قبلنا او وجدنا العذر بحسن نية لهذا التصرف من قبل السكرتير الذى ضمن النادى كشف العضوية المبدئية ولا يحق له ذلك فانه لا يمكن ان يبرر قانونا ان يضمن النادى القائمة النهائية وهو حتى اعلانها فاقد الشرعبية والقائمة النهائية متى اعلنت فانها لا يجوز اضافة او حذف اى عضوفيها مهما كانت المبررات ومعنى هذا ان من فعل ذلك اضفى شرعية لمن لا يستحقها فالقائمة النهائية عندما اعلنت فان نادى الخرطوم لم يكتسب الشرعية التى تؤهله لانه لم يكن له مجلس ادارة منتخب شرعيا وفق القانون وفى هذا مخالفة واضحة للقانون واللائحة التى تنص على ان اعضاء الجمعية العمومية الذين يحق لهم المشاركة وفق ما نصت عليه المادة لابد ان يكونوا منتخبيون من جمعيات عمومية منتخبة حسب القانون واللائحة العامة وهذا ما لم يتوفر لعضوية هذا النادى عنداعلان القائمة ولا يجوز ضمهم بحجة ما سيكون وربما لا يكون ولكنه فعل ذلك لمصلحة خاصة لا تخلو من استغلال نفوذ من لا يملك اى شرعية قانونية 

 2- عمل السكرتير غير الشرعى على ممارسة صلاحيات لا يملكها فى تحديد الحكام والمدربين الذين يشاركون فى الكليات الانتخابية لكل من الفئيتن حيث ان اهلية الحكام والمدربين للمشاركة فى الكليات من اختصاص مجلس ادارة الاتحاد وتخضع للمادة 13 من القانون والاتحاد لم يكن له مجلس ادارة شرعى حتى يعتمد المدربين والحكام مما يبطل الاجراء الذى تم لاعتماد عضوية الكليتين لعدم اختصاص الجهة التى منحتهم هذا الحق ومايبنى على باطل باطل. حيث ان اى مستند خاطب به السيد (السكرتير) المفوضية بصفته سكرتيرا للاتحاد باطل لانه لايحمل هذه الصفة قانونا لتؤهلة هو او منجلس الادارة لاتخاذ هذه القرارات .

 3- استخدام المادة 7 -4 والتى تخول للووير اتخاذ اى قرار للمصلحة العامة نص على ان هذه السلطة فى حدود اختصاصات الوزير وهى التى جاءت فى المادة 7-فقرة 1(و) من القانون وتختص بتعيين لجنة تسيير ومع احترامنا وتقديرى الى ان سيادة الوزير راى فى مشاركة الاتحاد فى بطولة الاوتاد وهى بطولة غير رسمية وغير مدرجة فى اتحادات دولية معترف بها فان القانون رغم ذلك خول للوزير الصلاحيات فى معالجة هذه الحالة بل هو فى حقيقة الامر وحسب القانون فانه يتعين عليه تعيين لجنة تسيير للاتحاد حسب المادة 15-5- من القانون دون حاجة لاستخدام المادة 7 التى تختص بالمصلحة العامة ولكن لاسباب لا تعرف الجهة المسئولة عنها تعمد هذا المجلس اخفاء نهاية دورته مما يستوجب اجراء تحقيق معه للوقوف على الاسباب التى ابقت على الاتحاد دون مجلس شرعى سواء بالانتخاب لانتهاء دورته او بتعيين لجنة تسسر له حسب القانون ولعلنا نجد العذر فى موقف السيد الوزير لحداثة فترة توليه الوزارة.

 وانطلاقا من ان السيد (سكرتير) الاتحاد المنتهيىة دورته استغل قرار السيد الوزير بمد فترته لغرض محدد فمارس صلاحيات السكرتير الشرعى للاتحاد والتى خصها القانون بالسكرتير الشرعى المنتخب قانونا لدورة محددة وهذا ما لا يتوفر فيه فان السيد الوزير مطلوب منه 

 1- مخاطبة المفوضية الاتحادية لوقف الاجراءات الخاصة بالجمعية التى تحدد لها يوم 27 اذا لم تبادر نفسها باتخاذ القرار بصفتها مسئولة عن تطبيق القانون وحراسته طالما ان الاجراءت صدرت عن سكرتير لا شرعية قانونية له ولمجلسه ومستندات المفوضية نفسها تؤكد انتهاء فترته الانتخابية وانه لم يصدر قرارا من الوزير بتعيين لجنة تسيير للاتحاد عند انتهاء دورته حسب المادة( 7-1-و) و

 2- عملا باحكا القانون تعيين لحنة لتسيير الاتحاد حسب منطوق المادة المادة 15-5 من قانون 2003 تختص بادارة الاتحاد والعمل على عقد جمعية له خلال ستين يوما وفق القانون 

 3- اجراء تحقيق حول الفترة التى انقضت من نهاية الدورة وحتى اصدار قراركم بمد الفترة لغرض معين ينتهى بنهاية الغرض كما انه لاسند قانونى لمد فترة مجلس ادارة منتخب بجكم انها اجراءات باطلة لا سند لها فى القانون خاصة اذا ارتبطت باى تصرفات مالية ومحاسبة كل من مارس صلاحيات لا يملكها

 اذن هى قضية جمعية عير قانونية ويبقى على الوزير والمفوضية ان يصححا الوضع القانونى للجمعية العمومية ولتضع الوزارة تحت حساباتهاسابقة اللجنة الاولمبية حيث رفض القضاء الادارى للوزير انذاك استخدام المادة 7-4 بحجة المصلحة العامة لعدم وجود المبررات ولانه كان بيده ان يتخذ الاجراء الذى يتوافق والقانون بتعيين لجنة تسيير للاتحاد وليس مد فترة انتخابية لا يجوز لاى جهة مدها



 خارج النص: اطلعت على حديث ادلى به الاخ رافت سكرتير اتحاد الفروسية السابق اكد فيه انه يستاجر من الاتحاد بعض المحلات التجارية ولعلنى اوضح هنا ان كان ما تجمع عليه المؤسسات الرياضية منظمات المجتمع المدنى انها لا تقبل ان يكون لاى مسول فيها ارتباطات مصلحية بها بل بينها من ينص على اسقاط العضوية متى ثبت ذلك فكيف لسكرتير الاتحاد ان يكون عميلا للاتحاد وفى نفس الوقت هو شريك فى السلطة التى تشرف على العقارات
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*زووم
 ليست أزمة عابرة.. بل مشكلة مستفحلة..!
 مايمر به المريخ من أزمات ومشكلات في تقديري ليست ظروف عابرة ترتبط بإسم محدد زيداً كان أو عبيد، ولم تكن في يوم من الأيام ماركة مسجلة حتى ننسبها إلى جهة من الجهات بقدر ماهي مسؤولية تضامنية يتحملها كل المنتمين لهذا النادي الكبير ابتداءً من الإدارات التي كانت تتولى الشأن والقيادة وتندفع في أعمالها بدون مراجعة تأريخ الحالة، أو النقاش حتى في أصل المشكلة التي يعانيها المريخ، ومروراً بنا نحن كإعلام، خاصة الذين يركزون على الإشادة بالأشخاص والأسماء ويتغاضون عن الأعمال والبرامج، وانتهاءً بالمشجعين الذين نحسبهم بالعدد فيفوقوا مئات الآلاف من المقتدرين الذين يستطيعون الحصول على عضوية النادي وممارسة حقهم الديمقراطي عن قرب، ولكنهم.. إما بخلاء.. أو يكبلهم الإستحياء من شيء ما.. فأصل المشكلة كان في الفترة التي أعقبت حصول الفريق على كأس مانديلا، أي قبل 24 عاماً من الآن، وحيث كان ذلك هو الإنجاز الي رفع من سقف طموحات أنصار المريخ وأشعل أحلامهم بالحصول على المزيد من البطولات الأفريقية، ومع ذلك الإرتفاع حدث تدافع إداري مهول طلباً للأضواء، وارتفعت وتيرة الصراعات بشكل أنتج الكثير من الأزمات الإدارية وتسبب في العديد من المواقف الحرجة في تأريخ النادي، وأذكر من قبيل المثال لا الحصر.. الإنتخابات المزورة في 1993 – 1994، حيث كان المفوض قد ألغى نتائجها لثبوت تزويرها ودفع الوزير وقتها بمجلس إدارة معين برئاسة ماهل أبوجنه وعصام الحاج ومولانا أزهري وداعة الله وغيرهم.. ثم تمددت الصراعات لتتمخض عن كابوس إسمه عام الرمادة.. ذلك العام الذي فشل فيه المريخ في بلوغ دور الأربعة في أول دوري عام (ممتازفيما بعد)، ثم تطور ليشعل لنا الصراع التأريخي بين محمد إلياس محجوب وعصام الحاج نفسه مع محاولات كتب لها الموت في المهد لإحلال الوفاق، وكان ذلك الصراع الثنائي قد استمر لحوالي أربع سنوات شهد فيها المريخ الأهوال.. ثم عبرنا بشهادة خصومة مع الوفاق بحجة أنه لا يخدم قضايا الإستقرار، وقبله فشلت عدة محاولات لتشكيل مجلس إدارة من شتى ألوان الطيف لأنها لم تنوافق ولم تتقارب في يوم من الأيام من أجل المريخ، بل ركز كل منهم على مكاسبه الخاصة وكيف يمكنه الإنتقام والتشفي من الآخرين. 
 في عهد محمد الياس محجوب كان النادي يمر بأفقر فتراته في التأريخ من حيث المال، وتسبب ذلك الفقر في الكثير من المشكلات التي مست سمعة النادي، الأمر الذي دفع إلياس نفسه ليكرر: المال ثم المال، ولكن عندما ذهب وجاء خليفته كانت مشكلة المال قد حلت تماماً، بل تخطى الناس حواجز الفقر إلى درجات وصفوا فيها نادي المريخ بالثراء، ومع المال فقدنا الكثير من ملامح المؤسسية في العمل الإداري، فنشأت الأزمات تباعاً، وتداخلت الأدوار بشكل مخل ومشوه لصورة أي نادٍ كبير في مقام المريخ، بينما كان الإعلام الموالي يركز على الحديث عن عالمية النادي وسمعته التي جلبتها أرقام الصرف العالية، دون أن يوجهوا النقد ويدفعوا بالبدائل لحالة الفوضى التي تسيطر على الأوضاع.. ومن ثم الإجابة على السؤال المهم: ما الذي نحتاجه لكي نجعل من المريخ نادٍ كبير؟
 فشلنا في أبسط الأشياء، حتى تلك التي ترتبط بسلوك الإنسان ومدى قابليته لأن يكون متحضراً ويلتزم بما يواكب العصر من سلوكيات إدارية وتفاصيل ما كانت تحتاج للمال بقدر ماهي بحاجة إلى الفكر والإقتناع بأهمية أن يكون الإنسان مرتباً ومنظماً في عمله ومظهره.. وعلى سبيل المثال: في مسألة شعار النادي نجد أن هنالك أكثر من 13 شعاراً تستخدمه جهات متفرقة دون أن يفلح المجلس في اختيار شعار محدد ورسمي يعلو المكاتبات والأزياء ويؤطر العلامة التجارية المتمثلة في النجمة الخماسية.. وكذلك مايزال مظهر بعثات المريخ ومعسكراته تحتاج إلى الكثير من مظاهر الإنضباط.. وجميعها ليست سلعة تشترى بالمال أو تعالج بالبديل النقدي وإنما هي سلوكيات الإنسان المتحضر..!
 وما زال المريخ كنادي كبير يفتقر للهيكل الوظيفي والإداري الذي يشكل أساساً للإحتراف، وفي غياب ذلك حدثت الكثير من الفوضى، واختلت معايير العمل وتداخلت الإختصاصات بطريقة سببت للكيان مشكلات لا تحصى لأن هنالك أكثر من خمسة أشخاص يعملون في وظيفة واحدة، والأهم من ذلك أنهم كانوا يتبعون للرئيس مباشرة يتلقون التعليمات منه ولا يلقون بالاً لمجلس الإدارة.. وهذا خطأ لو أردنا الحديث عن المريخ كنادٍ كبير... أما لو أردنا التسابق على مدح الرجال والتطبيل لهم فلاشيء يزعج البتة.. فافعلوا ماترونه وعليكم التنازل عن مبدأ الحصول على كيان منظم ومحترم..! 
 لا يتحدث الناس في المريخ عن الإستثمارات، رغم أنها البديل الحضاري المواكب لجيوب الإداريين، كما أن أحدهم لا يستطيع الحديث عن ضعف الموارد أو غيابها أو حتى شحها لأننا لم نسع إلى تطوير هذه الموارد وموازنتها بالمنصرفات لذلك اختل ميزان الإقتصاد في النادي العملاق.. مع أن ميزانياته تفوق العشرين ملياراً سنوياً، وكان من المفترض أن توضع ميزانية تحدد مدخلات النادي من المباريات ومن بند الإعلان والرعاية والمنافذ الأخرى في الموسم، وتحديد رقم المنصرفات في الموسم بأكمله.. والإتفاق على العجز قبل المناقشة حول طريقة توفير مبالغ العجز تلك.. وهذه ليست بالمسألة الصعبة..!
 في تقديري أن المريخ لو أراد العبور من هذه المرحلة الحرجة فعليهم الإستعانة ببيت خبره أجنبي يتولى هيكلة النادي إدارياً بما يتوافق مع سياسات التحول من عصر الفوضى إلى عهد الإحتراف.. وهذه ضرورة مفروضة كذلك.. وإلا سنكون من الأندية المندثرة عما قريب، فما يمر به النادي لم تكن أزمة وليدة اللحظة، ولا يمكن ربطها بإسم من الأسماء كما قلنا سلفاً، ولكنها مشكلة مزمنة بدأت في فترة مابعد مانديلا وحتى تأريخه وأسهمت في التباعد بيننا والبطولات الخارجية، ومع لك نحذر من التعامل مع هذه المشكلة على أساس أنها مشكلة مالية فقط لأن المريخ في العشر سنوات الأخيرة كان من أثرى أندية القارة والمحيط العربي.. ومع ذلك تعتبر الفترة من أفقر الفترات من حيث البطولات في تأريخه.. والأرقام لاتكذب...!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كرات عكسية

 الغيبوبة..!!

 * لليوم الثاني على التوالي تخرج من (حفرة القمة السودانية المظلمة) المتواضعة لنسبح في سماوات كرة القدم الحقيقية في ذهاب نصف نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا..!!



 * أول أمس تابعنا العك على أصوله في مباراة المريخ والموردة.. وبعدها بدقائق انتقلنا الى ميوينخ لمشاهدة لقاء البايرن والبارسا.. ويا لها من مباراة ويا لها من فوراق..!!



 * أمس الاربعاء وبعدما اكتوينا بالمستوى الباهت للهلال والامل انتقلنا بعد نهاية (التيوة) لمتابعة لقاء دورتموند والريال.. ويا لها من مفارقة ويا لها من متعة..!!



 * حزنت لخسارة برشلونة الثقيلة لكنني تعلمت من سلوك اللاعبين الكثير.. وأقنعت عملياً بأن كرة القدم والرياضة عموماً لا ولن تخرج عن اطار التنافس الشريف..!!



 * التنافس البعيد كل البعد عن الاحقاد والكراهية والسقوط والتهرب من تحمل مسئولية الهزيمة بتحميلها الى الحكم مثلاً او الجهاز الفني او الطقس والجماهير..!!



 * أكد نصف النهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا الفارق الخرافي بيننا والآخرين وثبت اننا بحاجة الى عشرات السنوات الضوئية حتى نصل لمثل تلك المستويات..!!



 * ستظل رياضتنا السودانية عموماً وكرة القدم على وجه الخصوص سابحة في التعصب الذي يتولى الاعلام الهدام مسئؤلية نشره صباح كل يوم بين المتابعين الغلابى..!! 



 * سيظل الخلاف والذي يصل لدرجة الخصومة هو المسيطر على الجميع ما دام الاعلام الرياضي في بلادي لا يعرف غير شخصنة القضايا بمعزل عن النقد البناء الهادف..!!



 * سيبقى التخلف مستوطناً في كرتنا السودانية ما دام الولاء للافراد يتعدى في حجمه الانتماء الى الكيانات المختلفة..!!



 * لن نحلم بغد مشرق في ظل الاوضاع المتردية الحالية.. ولن ينصلح حال الكرة السودانية الا بعد ان يقوم كل فرد من افراد الشرائح المختلفة بدوره المناط به.. كلٌ في مجاله..!!



 * الاحتراف الحقيقي هو المخرج الوحيد لنا من كل الازمات الحالية التي تحاصرنا وتساهم في تراجع رياضتنا والكرة على وجه التحديد..!!



 * ومتى ما يتخلص اصحاب الاموال الذي يغتالون الرياضة في اليوم مئات المرات من السيطرة على الامور الفنية يمكن ان تستفيق كرتنا من الغيبوبة..!!



 * الغيبوبة التي تعايشنا معها لسنوات وسنوات رافضين التفكير، مجرد التفكير، في ايجاد المخارج المناسبة ووضع حد للفوضى المستمرة..!!



 * تعثر الهلال بعد اعفاء غارويتو لنتأكد ان الداء كامن في اللاعب السوداني... وحقيقة لا ادري ماذا سيقول الجهابذة الذين طالبوا بإبعاد الفرنسي بعد مباراة أمس الكارثية..؟!!



 * أكتب كلماتي هذه وأعلم تمام العلم انها لن تعجب الكثير من الاعزاء القراء.. ولكنها وللأسف الحقيقة المرة.. ولنا عودة..!!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

الاهلي الخرطوم يكسب المريخ الفاشر


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم فاز الاهلي الخرطوم على المريخ الفاشر بهدف احرزه اللاعب جيمي اولاغو بهذه النتيجة ارتفع الاهلي بنقاطه الى 11نقطة وتبقي المريخ في نقاطه الــــ(10)  


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

الاهلي شندي يطالب بتاجيل مباراته امام الاتحاد مدني


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم طلب الاهلي شندي من الاتحاد العام تاجيل مباراته امام الاتحاد مدني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز لاسبوعه العاشر المقرر لها الثلاثين من الشهر الجاري .
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

عقبات قانونية تقف امام تكليف الدكتور الوالي لرئاسة لجنة التسيير المريخية !!!
مصدر : استقالته من المجلس الحالي تمنعه من لجنة التسيير وكبار المريخ يطالبون الوزير بالتدخل


كفر و وتر / خاص / كشف مصدر مطلع بمفوضية ولاية الخرطوم للهيئات الشبابية والرياضية عن وجود عقبة قانونية تقف امام اسناد رئاسة لجنة تسيير المريخ للسيد جمال الوالي ، وأشار المصدر الى أن استقالة جمال الوالي من المجلس الحالي ربما حالت دون ترؤسه لجنة التسيير .  






وتشير متابعات كفر و وتر الى ان عدد من قيادات المريخ طلبوا من الوزير ضرورة تجاوز هذه العقبة حتى يتم تكليف الدكتور جمال الوالي برئاسة اللجنة وأن الامر على وشك الانفراج عبر ايجاد مخرج قانوني يسمح للوالي بقيادة المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة .
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*وكيل الحضري يطالب بضمانات أمنية لمثول اللاعب أمام لجنة التحقيق


أدلى محمد شيحة وكيل الحارس المصري عصام الحضري بتصريحات لقناة (قوون) أمس طالب فيها المريخ بإرسال ثلاث تذاكر سفر VIPوهي خاصة برجال الأعمال لشخصه وللحارس الحضري والمستشار القانوني وطالب قبل ذلك إدارة المريخ بخطاب ضمانات أمنية للحضري للمثول أمام لجنة التحقيق، وقال شيحه: إن الحضري سوف يحضر للخرطوم بصفته لاعب سابق بالمريخ.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الحضري يقسم:لن اعود للمريخ ولو منحوني مليون دولار




اكد حارس مرمي المريخ،المصري عصام الحضري ان علاقته بناديه انتهت دون رجعة،وان تطورات الاحداث الاخيرة بعودة رئيس النادي السابق جمال الوالي الى القيادة من جديد لن تغير شيئا في موقفه،وقال الحضري في تصريحات خص بها موقع (الكوتش) عبر اتصال هاتفي من القاهرة انه اكثر الناس سعادة بعودة الوالي لان المريخ وحسب قوله يحتاج الى رجل اسمه جمال الوالي يعيد الامور الى نصابها واضاف:كل المشاكل التي عاني منها المريخ في هذا العام لايستطع حلها الا الوالي،انا مبسوط بعودته لاجل النادي وجماهير المريخ التي تحترمه وتقدره،وعلاقتي بالاخ جمال الوالي ظلت علاقة قوية وهو صديق واخ عزيز اقدره واحترمه لكن عودته لاتعني عودتي مرة اخري لممارسة نشاطي مع الفريق.ومضي الحضري في حديثه وقال:حاليا لست لاعبا بالمريخ لانني فسخت تعاقدي من طرف واحد وكل المستندات التي تخلي سبيلي من النادي بطرف الاتحاد السوداني.واشار السد العالى الى ان مشكلته في العودة لم تعد مادية،مشيرا الى انه يعاني من ظروف اسرية صعبة تمنعه مغادرة القاهرة،وقال:والدتي مريضة وجميعكم تعرفون هذه المعلومة وقد طلبت مني ان اكون بجوارها وتحدثت عن هذا الامر لوسائل الاعلام واعتقد انكم قراتم حديثها،ايضا زوجتي وابنائي يحتاجون لي بجانبهم خاصة ان الظروف الامنية غير مطمئنة.  








وقال الحضري انه يامل من جماهير المريخ ان تقدر موقفه وظروفه الاسرية،ذاكرا ان عدم استلام رواتبه لخمسة اشهر ماضية بجانب عدم استلام مقدم عقده اصبحت امور ثانوية امام الظروف الاسرية التي يمر بها،وقال الحضري الذي كان يستمع الى ايات من الذكر الحديث اثناء مكالمته الهاتفية مع (الكوتش) موجها حديثه الى المحرر:اقسم بهذا القران الذي تسمعه الان انني لا استطيع العودة الى المريخ ولو منحوني مليون دولار او حتي 3 مليون دولار..لان المشكلة ليست في المال الان.


ومضي حارس المنتخب المصري في تصريحه مطالبا باختصار حديثه في النقاط التي تحدث عنها وقال:اولا قلت لكم انني مبسوط بعودة الوالي،وثانيا:انني فسخت تعاقدي مع المريخ من طرف واحد،وثالثا ان ظروفي الاسرية لاتسمح لي بالعودة الي النادي مرة اخري.


وابدي السد العالي تقديرا كبيرا لمحرر (الكوتش) وقال انه لايتحدث مع وسائل الاعلام ويترك المهمة لوكيله او المستشار القانوني لكنه تحدث للكوتش تقديرا واحتراما،مؤكدا انه على استعداد للرد على اي سؤال يطرحه عليه الموقع.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته بتدريبات الصالةعودة بله جابر للتدريبات اليوم


يعود فريق الكرة بالمريخ لاستئناف تحضيراته عقب فراغه من مباراة الموردة بالاسبوع التاسع للممتاز امس الاول ويجري الفريق حصتين تدريبيتين لليوم حيث قرر الجهاز الفني للفريق اجراء تدريبات الصالة للاعبين صباحاً بالحديقة الدولية على أن يتدرب الفريق مساء بملعبه وكان الجهاز الفني للمريخ قد منح اللاعبين راحة من التدريبات امس عقب أداء اللاعبين لمباراة الفريق امام الموردة بالممتاز.
يشهد مران المريخ اليوم عودة نجم الفريق بله جابر للمشاركة عقب تعافيه مع آلام الظهر وغيابه عن مباراة الموردة امس الاول.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*برنامج بحث عن هدف يستضيف اليوم عصام الحاج
يستضيف برنامج بحث عن هدف اليوم الخميس الأستاذ عصام الحاج الأمين العام لنادي المريخ في حوار صريح حول استقالة مجلس المريخ والإجابة على العديد من التساؤلات التي تهم الجماهير المريخية.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*شباب المريخ يشارك في مهرجان دار الحنان بالجريف
اكد خالد تاج السر عضو قطاع الشباب المريخي ومدير الكرة بالقرية أن مباراة الفريق امام النسور بدوري الشباب المزمع قيامها عصر اليوم بدار الرياضة قد تم تأجيلها إلى الاربعاء القادم وكشف أن فريق الشباب سوف يقوم بزيارة دار الحنان لرعاية الاطفال القصر بالجريف والمشاركة في مهرجان الدار مواصلة لقطاع الشباب لبرامجه الاجتماعية بأداء مباراة ودية امام منتخب النزلاء وذلك عصر السبت بعد غدٍ.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*اﻟﺼﺪﻯ

ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻔﻠﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻮﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ
ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﻋﻼﺿﺎ ﻣﻐﺮﻳﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ .. ﻧﺠﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ ﻳﺸﻴﺪﻭﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ .. ﻭﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺸﻜﻮ
ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺣﺼﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻳﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﻟﻠﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻋﻼﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
.. ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻴﻠﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﺗﺴﻴﻴﺮ
ﺍﻻﻋﺒﺎﺀ
ﻋﻤﺮ ﺣﺠﻮﺝ: ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺟﺎﺀﺕ ﻣﺘﺎﺧﺮﺓ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ
ﺧﺮﺍﺏ ﻣﺎﻟﻄﺎ
ﺳﻴﺪ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ : ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﺎ ﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺓ ﻭﺗﻔﺘﻘﺪ
ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺗﺨﻄﻒ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻥ
ﺻﻼﺡ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ: ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﻘﻖ ﺍﻻﻫﻢ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﻗﻴﺮ
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*جوانب فنية وبدنية وذهنية يحتاجها اللاعب السوداني قبل مشاركاته في البطولات المحلية والدولية


تحليل المدرب: محمد حسن نقد
من هذه الحلقة وبقية الحلقات القادمة سنحاول تناول مشاكل الكرة السودانية الفنية والتنظيمية على أمل الخروج من هذا الوضع المتحرج للكرة السودانية .. كمساهمة متواضعة من جانبنا مع اقتناعنا بأن هناك من له أفكار وآراء أفضل منا.

مشاكل كرة القدم الفنية

التكتيك: الجانب التكتيكي الفردي والجماعي وكفريق نقطة ضعف كبيرة في الأندية السودانية.
اللياقة الذهنية: هناك هبوط مستمر خاصة في الأوقات الصعبة للمباراة في الجوانب الذهنية للاعب خاصة التركيز ورد الفعل والاستجابة.
اللياقة البدنية: المشكلة في التحمل الخاص والسرعة في الأداء لأن اللاعب السوداني لا ينهي المباراة بنفس المستوى الذي بدأ به إضافة لإيقاع اللعب البطئ «ريتم اللعب» لنقص في عنصر السرعة بأنواعها المختلفة.
الضغط على الخصم المستحوذ على الكرة والزملاء المساندين أكبر عيوب الكرة السودانية في الوقت الحاضر حيث تترك مساحة وفراغات واسعة للمنافسين في المواقع الاستراتيجية لنصف ملعب ليس هناك تضييق وخناق للمنافس المستحوذ وبقية الزملاء بتقليل المساحة والفراغ والزمن.
الضعف في الحالات الفنية الثلاث وهي الاستحواذ لأطول فترة ـ الفقدان أي لحظة فقدان الكرة والتي تأخذ زمناً طويلاً ومحاولة استعادة الكرة .. هذه الحالات الثلاث تحتاج لتدريبات ومعالجات أكثر.
ضعف اللعب بالرأس بالنسبة للمدافع والمهاجم ولاعب الوسط، حيث يعتبر الرأس قدماً ثالثاً في علم التدريب وهي مهارة أساسية مهمة.
التسديد بالقدمين والتمركز الجيد .. من أهم النقاط بالنسبة للاعب لاستغلال التمريرات والهجمات والتسديد على المرمى بكلتا القدمين أو الرأس.
هذه النقاط الأساسية والمهمة تحدثنا عنها كرؤوس مواضيع قديمة تحتاج لتحليلها فنياً بصورة أوسع في الحلقات القادمة مع مشاركة عدد من خبراء اللعبة من محاضرين ومديرين فنيين ومدربين وعليه نأمل مشاركة الإخوة المحللين الفنيين.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حائط صد

إبن الإتحاد المدلل

*تقدم هلال كادوقلى بشكوى عاجله للإتحاد العام طاعناً فى قانونية مشاركة لاعب الهلال المحترف إيكانغا فى مباراة الفريقين التى إنتهت بالتعادل الايجابى هدف لكل فريق. وإستندت الشكوى على ان اللاعب المذكور نال ثلاثه إنذارات قبل مباراة الفريقين الاخيره

*وبنظره سريعه لوقائع الشكوى والمستندات المرفقه نجد انها صحيحه 100% لان اللاعب المذكور حصل بالفعل على ثلاثه إنذارات.وتلقى اللاعب الإنذارات امام مريخ الفاشر وإتحاد مدنى والنسور الامدرمانى .

*تُعتبر قضيه هلال الجبال واضحة المعالم ولاتحتاج لكثير من الجهد حتى يتم إثباتها.ولكن من يضمن لنا نزاهه لجان الإتحاد العام والتى تسيطر عليها الايادى الزرقاء وتحيطها من كل جانب

*يمكن وبكل بساطه ان يُذكر فى تقرير الحكم ان اللاعب الذى نال إنذاراً فى مباراة مريخ الفاشر(مثلاً)سانيه وليس إكانغا حتى يُخرج إتحاد مجدى الهلال من هذه الورطه

*والتلاعب فى الاسماء وارقام اللاعبين ليس بجديد على الهلال والإتحاد العام والجميع يذكر الفضيحه الشهيره(2_12)فى التسعينات والتى وصفها المرحوم الطيب عبدالله بانها وصمه عار فى جبين الهلال والإتحاد العام

* يجب ان يعلم مجلس إدارة نادى هلال الجبال ان قضيتهم لن تحسم بسهوله
فنجاح الشكوى ضد الهلال لا يقاس بتوفر عناصر نجاحها ففي مواجهة الهلال لا توجد العدالة التي يبحث عنها أصحاب الحقوق الضائعة والقضايا العادلة

*اى فريق فى الدورى الممتاز يتقدم بشكوى ضد الهلال يجب أن لا ينظر لصحة شكواه وقوتها بل عليه إن ينظر إلى من هو المشكو في حقه ومن هي الجهة التي قُدمت إليها الشكوى فهذه النظرة الموضوعية المنطقية توضح له مصير شكواه حتى لا يفاجأ ويحبط برفضها(المتوقع) لاحقاً

*فالجانى هو الهلال والقاضي هو اتحاد الهلال فهل يتوقع هلال الجبال كسب شكوى تُقدم ضد الهلال إلى( الهلال نفسه) فالهلال هو الخصم والحكم في ذات الوقت
ففي منافسة الممتاز التي يشرف عليها في الواقع اتحاد مجدي والبرير تعتبر أي شكوى ضد الهلال فاشلة بقدر ما هي ناجحة

* فى هذا الزمان اصبحت كل الشكاوى والقضايا تُحسم خارج المكاتب عن طريق العلاقات بلجان التحكيم والاتحادات الوطنية وما يتبعها من لجان وعلى بقية الأندية أن تقبل هذا الواقع المتردي على علاته إلى أن يقيض الله مخرجاً للكرة السودانية من هذه الوضعيه الرياضية الظالمة والغاشمة.

*كثير من الانديه فى الدورى الممتاز هُضم حقها فى اى قضية تخصها يكون الطرف الاخر هو الإبن المدلل للإتحاد العام والذى يفعل كل مافى وسعه حتى لايتضرر الابن المدلل

*لم يكتفى الإتحاد العام بالنظر (بعين الرضا) للتحكيم المنحاز لصالح إبنه المدلل بل واصل فى تقديم خدماته للإبن المدلل واصبحت كل طلباته اوامر غير قابله للنقاش وتنفذ باسرع مايمكن

*يُطالب الهلال بتاجيل مباراة فى الدورى فيقولون له سمعاً وطاعه.يُطالب الهلال بتسجيل لاعبين جدد دون العمل على تسوية مستحقات من شطبهم النادى يقولون له (إنت تامر ونقول سمح)دون اى خجل .

*المساعدات التى يتلقاها الهلال من جانب قادة الإتحاد العام لاتحتاج لاثبات لانها واضحه وضوح الشمس فى كبد السماء.ولم تقتصر على جهاز التحكيم فقط بل تعدت المساعدات لباقى اللجان المساعدة بالاتحاد العام.

*فى التسجيلات الاخيره اوقف اسامه عطا المنان إجراءات شطب لاعب الهلال السابق هيثم مصطفى(حفظه الله ورعاه) بدعوى أن للاعب مستحقات طرف الفريق. وتناسى أسامة أن هناك لاعبين لازالو حتى اللحظة يطالبون الهلال بمستحقاتهم بعد ان تم شطبهم سابقاً دون أن يأخذوا جنيه واحد.ولم يفتح الله على اسامه ومن معه بكلمة إعتراض واحده على شطب هؤلاء اللاعبين دون ان يستلموا مستحقاتهم ولكنهم فجاءه تذكروا الامانه والحقوق عندما جاء الدور على شطب هيثم مصطفى وعملوا مافى وسعهم حتى لايتم شطبه ويوقع للمريخ

* و لا ننسى قضية اللاعبين (كواريزما) واللاعب (امولادى) وهل كانت انتقال أم إعارة وكيف تم تسجيلهم في البلد الذي ذهبوا له وهل سمعتم بنهاية إعاراتهم و عودتهم من جديد بعد الإعارة؟ وهل أنتهت فترة قيدهم بالهلال بعد الإعارة أم تم شطبهم قبل نهاية الإعارة ؟

*وتبقى اكبر فضيحه فى حق مجدى شمس الدين زعمه إختفاء تقرير احد الحكام الذى يحتوى على إنذار ناله اللاعب عمر بخيت وكان يمكن للهلال ان يفقد نقاط المباراة بسبب هذا التقرير الذى لم يعلم احد بمصيره حتى الان!

*ولاننسى التجاوز الذى حدث فى إعارة اللاعبين عبدالرحمن كايا ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪﺍﺣﻤﺪ للهلال بعد ان قرر ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ العام السماح بإستعارة ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻓﻘﻂ لكل نادى فهل تم ذلك بقصد أو بدون قصد ولماذا لم تمنع لوائح إتحاد مجدى شمس الدين الهلال من إستعارة لاعبين إثنين ؟ ام ان موظفين الإتحاد العام لم ينتبهوا لهذا الخطأ؟(كل شئ اصبح جائز مع إتحاد مجدى).

*ويبقى ابرز ماقام به إتحاد مجدى فضيحة إعارة اللاعب الليبي طارق التائب لانفاذ عقوبه الإيقاف ثلاثة شهور لصالح فريق الهلال السعودي وحتى الان لم أفهم كيف تمت هذه الإعارة و هل كان بإستطاعة هلال الساحل التكفل بمبلغ إلإعارة ومن كان يقف وراءها ومن المستفيد ؟ 

*مايقوم به الإتحاد العام من مساعدات لابنه المدلل اصبح عمل يُندى له الجبين ورغم ذلك لم تتوقف المساعدات .وشخصياً لن استغرب إذا ماتم رفض شكوى هلال الجبال رغم صحتها لان إتحاد مجدى لايمكن ان يتسبب فى خسارة إبنه المدلل لنقاط مهمه فى الدورى

*ولكنى لا اعفى اندية الممتاز من المسئوليه وهى تتنازل عن حقها فى إختيار إتحاد عام يساوى بين جميع الفرق ولا يُفضل فريق على الاخر وكذلك صمت الانديه على الطريقه التى تتم بها الإنتخابات كل عام

*يجب ان تُسمع الانديه صوتها وبكل قوه لرجالات الإتحاد العام وتسعى لإقتلاع الفساد من جذوره حتى تعود للكره السودانيه عافيتها من جديد ولانُشاهد محسوبيه فى التعامل مع الانديه.

فى السنتر

*لم يتمالك الفرنسى دييغو غارزيتو نفسه وصفق بحراره للتمريره السحريه التى خرجت من اقدام هيثم مصطفى تجاه لاعب المريخ راجى والتى احرز منها الهدف الثانى للمريخ

*إنفعال غارزيتو مع تمريرة (سيدا)يوضح تماماً ان العجوز الفرنسى مقتنع تماماً بامكانيات (سيدا)وانه كان مجرد مخلب قط للبرير من اجل التخلص من سيدا

*لاننسى الحوار النارى لغارزيتو على صفحات المشاهد والذى من خلاله اكد ان شطب البرنس كان كيدياً ولا علاقه له بالشأن الفنى

*حديث غارزيتو القم الكُتاب الزُرق حجراً كبيراً بعد طفقوا يتحدثون عن إنتهاء المده الإفتراضيه (لسيدها وسيد ابوها)بالملاعب.

*اجد نفسى مُجبراً على تقديم الشُكر للفرنسى غارزيتو بعد ان اعطى (سيدا)حقه كاملاً غير منقوص رغم محاولات (بعد رجرجة)الإعلام الازرق النيل من اللاعب الذى قدم الكثير للازرق .وماقدمه سيدا للهلال لم يقدم حملة الاقلام الهلاليه والذين دخلوا مجال الصحافه فى (غفله من الزمن) وحاولوا النيل من (الامير الساجد)ولكن لسيدا رب يحميه

حائط اخير
ياسيدا يغطيك ربنا
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حائط صد

إبن الإتحاد المدلل

*تقدم هلال كادوقلى بشكوى عاجله للإتحاد العام طاعناً فى قانونية مشاركة لاعب الهلال المحترف إيكانغا فى مباراة الفريقين التى إنتهت بالتعادل الايجابى هدف لكل فريق. وإستندت الشكوى على ان اللاعب المذكور نال ثلاثه إنذارات قبل مباراة الفريقين الاخيره

*وبنظره سريعه لوقائع الشكوى والمستندات المرفقه نجد انها صحيحه 100% لان اللاعب المذكور حصل بالفعل على ثلاثه إنذارات.وتلقى اللاعب الإنذارات امام مريخ الفاشر وإتحاد مدنى والنسور الامدرمانى .

*تُعتبر قضيه هلال الجبال واضحة المعالم ولاتحتاج لكثير من الجهد حتى يتم إثباتها.ولكن من يضمن لنا نزاهه لجان الإتحاد العام والتى تسيطر عليها الايادى الزرقاء وتحيطها من كل جانب

*يمكن وبكل بساطه ان يُذكر فى تقرير الحكم ان اللاعب الذى نال إنذاراً فى مباراة مريخ الفاشر(مثلاً)سانيه وليس إكانغا حتى يُخرج إتحاد مجدى الهلال من هذه الورطه

*والتلاعب فى الاسماء وارقام اللاعبين ليس بجديد على الهلال والإتحاد العام والجميع يذكر الفضيحه الشهيره(2_12)فى التسعينات والتى وصفها المرحوم الطيب عبدالله بانها وصمه عار فى جبين الهلال والإتحاد العام

* يجب ان يعلم مجلس إدارة نادى هلال الجبال ان قضيتهم لن تحسم بسهوله
فنجاح الشكوى ضد الهلال لا يقاس بتوفر عناصر نجاحها ففي مواجهة الهلال لا توجد العدالة التي يبحث عنها أصحاب الحقوق الضائعة والقضايا العادلة

*اى فريق فى الدورى الممتاز يتقدم بشكوى ضد الهلال يجب أن لا ينظر لصحة شكواه وقوتها بل عليه إن ينظر إلى من هو المشكو في حقه ومن هي الجهة التي قُدمت إليها الشكوى فهذه النظرة الموضوعية المنطقية توضح له مصير شكواه حتى لا يفاجأ ويحبط برفضها(المتوقع) لاحقاً

*فالجانى هو الهلال والقاضي هو اتحاد الهلال فهل يتوقع هلال الجبال كسب شكوى تُقدم ضد الهلال إلى( الهلال نفسه) فالهلال هو الخصم والحكم في ذات الوقت
ففي منافسة الممتاز التي يشرف عليها في الواقع اتحاد مجدي والبرير تعتبر أي شكوى ضد الهلال فاشلة بقدر ما هي ناجحة

* فى هذا الزمان اصبحت كل الشكاوى والقضايا تُحسم خارج المكاتب عن طريق العلاقات بلجان التحكيم والاتحادات الوطنية وما يتبعها من لجان وعلى بقية الأندية أن تقبل هذا الواقع المتردي على علاته إلى أن يقيض الله مخرجاً للكرة السودانية من هذه الوضعيه الرياضية الظالمة والغاشمة.

*كثير من الانديه فى الدورى الممتاز هُضم حقها فى اى قضية تخصها يكون الطرف الاخر هو الإبن المدلل للإتحاد العام والذى يفعل كل مافى وسعه حتى لايتضرر الابن المدلل

*لم يكتفى الإتحاد العام بالنظر (بعين الرضا) للتحكيم المنحاز لصالح إبنه المدلل بل واصل فى تقديم خدماته للإبن المدلل واصبحت كل طلباته اوامر غير قابله للنقاش وتنفذ باسرع مايمكن

*يُطالب الهلال بتاجيل مباراة فى الدورى فيقولون له سمعاً وطاعه.يُطالب الهلال بتسجيل لاعبين جدد دون العمل على تسوية مستحقات من شطبهم النادى يقولون له (إنت تامر ونقول سمح)دون اى خجل .

*المساعدات التى يتلقاها الهلال من جانب قادة الإتحاد العام لاتحتاج لاثبات لانها واضحه وضوح الشمس فى كبد السماء.ولم تقتصر على جهاز التحكيم فقط بل تعدت المساعدات لباقى اللجان المساعدة بالاتحاد العام.

*فى التسجيلات الاخيره اوقف اسامه عطا المنان إجراءات شطب لاعب الهلال السابق هيثم مصطفى(حفظه الله ورعاه) بدعوى أن للاعب مستحقات طرف الفريق. وتناسى أسامة أن هناك لاعبين لازالو حتى اللحظة يطالبون الهلال بمستحقاتهم بعد ان تم شطبهم سابقاً دون أن يأخذوا جنيه واحد.ولم يفتح الله على اسامه ومن معه بكلمة إعتراض واحده على شطب هؤلاء اللاعبين دون ان يستلموا مستحقاتهم ولكنهم فجاءه تذكروا الامانه والحقوق عندما جاء الدور على شطب هيثم مصطفى وعملوا مافى وسعهم حتى لايتم شطبه ويوقع للمريخ

* و لا ننسى قضية اللاعبين (كواريزما) واللاعب (امولادى) وهل كانت انتقال أم إعارة وكيف تم تسجيلهم في البلد الذي ذهبوا له وهل سمعتم بنهاية إعاراتهم و عودتهم من جديد بعد الإعارة؟ وهل أنتهت فترة قيدهم بالهلال بعد الإعارة أم تم شطبهم قبل نهاية الإعارة ؟

*وتبقى اكبر فضيحه فى حق مجدى شمس الدين زعمه إختفاء تقرير احد الحكام الذى يحتوى على إنذار ناله اللاعب عمر بخيت وكان يمكن للهلال ان يفقد نقاط المباراة بسبب هذا التقرير الذى لم يعلم احد بمصيره حتى الان!

*ولاننسى التجاوز الذى حدث فى إعارة اللاعبين عبدالرحمن كايا ومحمداحمد للهلال بعد ان قرر اﻻتحاد العام السماح بإستعارة ﻻعب واحد فقط لكل نادى فهل تم ذلك بقصد أو بدون قصد ولماذا لم تمنع لوائح إتحاد مجدى شمس الدين الهلال من إستعارة لاعبين إثنين ؟ ام ان موظفين الإتحاد العام لم ينتبهوا لهذا الخطأ؟(كل شئ اصبح جائز مع إتحاد مجدى).

*ويبقى ابرز ماقام به إتحاد مجدى فضيحة إعارة اللاعب الليبي طارق التائب لانفاذ عقوبه الإيقاف ثلاثة شهور لصالح فريق الهلال السعودي وحتى الان لم أفهم كيف تمت هذه الإعارة و هل كان بإستطاعة هلال الساحل التكفل بمبلغ إلإعارة ومن كان يقف وراءها ومن المستفيد ؟ 

*مايقوم به الإتحاد العام من مساعدات لابنه المدلل اصبح عمل يُندى له الجبين ورغم ذلك لم تتوقف المساعدات .وشخصياً لن استغرب إذا ماتم رفض شكوى هلال الجبال رغم صحتها لان إتحاد مجدى لايمكن ان يتسبب فى خسارة إبنه المدلل لنقاط مهمه فى الدورى

*ولكنى لا اعفى اندية الممتاز من المسئوليه وهى تتنازل عن حقها فى إختيار إتحاد عام يساوى بين جميع الفرق ولا يُفضل فريق على الاخر وكذلك صمت الانديه على الطريقه التى تتم بها الإنتخابات كل عام

*يجب ان تُسمع الانديه صوتها وبكل قوه لرجالات الإتحاد العام وتسعى لإقتلاع الفساد من جذوره حتى تعود للكره السودانيه عافيتها من جديد ولانُشاهد محسوبيه فى التعامل مع الانديه.

فى السنتر

*لم يتمالك الفرنسى دييغو غارزيتو نفسه وصفق بحراره للتمريره السحريه التى خرجت من اقدام هيثم مصطفى تجاه لاعب المريخ راجى والتى احرز منها الهدف الثانى للمريخ

*إنفعال غارزيتو مع تمريرة (سيدا)يوضح تماماً ان العجوز الفرنسى مقتنع تماماً بامكانيات (سيدا)وانه كان مجرد مخلب قط للبرير من اجل التخلص من سيدا

*لاننسى الحوار النارى لغارزيتو على صفحات المشاهد والذى من خلاله اكد ان شطب البرنس كان كيدياً ولا علاقه له بالشأن الفنى

*حديث غارزيتو القم الكُتاب الزُرق حجراً كبيراً بعد طفقوا يتحدثون عن إنتهاء المده الإفتراضيه (لسيدها وسيد ابوها)بالملاعب.

*اجد نفسى مُجبراً على تقديم الشُكر للفرنسى غارزيتو بعد ان اعطى (سيدا)حقه كاملاً غير منقوص رغم محاولات (بعد رجرجة)الإعلام الازرق النيل من اللاعب الذى قدم الكثير للازرق .وماقدمه سيدا للهلال لم يقدم حملة الاقلام الهلاليه والذين دخلوا مجال الصحافه فى (غفله من الزمن) وحاولوا النيل من (الامير الساجد)ولكن لسيدا رب يحميه

حائط اخير
ياسيدا يغطيك ربنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الثنائي المبدع محمد النادر وعبد الغني على الروائع المتجددة جمالا والقا


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلموا الثنائي المبدع محمد النادر وعبد الغني على الروائع المتجددة جمالا والقا





يديك العافيه ي حبيب وتسلم على طلتك 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


جماهير المريخ تترقب إعلان لجنة التسيير اليوم
المفوضية تقبل إستقالات المجلس .. الوزارة تكمل مشاوراتها والوالي على رأس القائمة
الهلال يتعثر في عطبرة .. الزعيم يتدرب في الصالة صباحا ويواصل التحضيرات ليلا بالقلعة الحمراء
الزعيم يعود الى التحضيرات بتدريبين
لتسيير نشاط الفريق .. المستشار مدحت يدعم شباب المريخ ب 20 الف جنيه
اجرى اتصالا هاتفيا بالفريق عبد الله .. مصطفى عثمان اسماعيل يدشن اجتماعات لجنة تكريم الوالي
المفوضية تعتمد استقالات مجلس المريخ
المفوضبة تتسلم خطاب الاستقالة النهائية
الشارع المريخي يترقب قادة النادي الجدد
تصريحات مثيرة لكابيلا .. عادل ابو جريشة : لم ابتعد لكي اعود .. ليس لي عداء مع احد وتهمنا مصلحة الكيان
في تعليقه على قرار لجنة الاستئنافات .. السليمي : لو ذهبت لاي ناد اخر لما قدموا شكوى ضدي
في ختام الجولة التاسعة .. الخرطوم الوطني يستضيف الاهلي ودمدني
في الجولة التاسعة لدوري سوداني الممتاز .. التعادل يسيطر على ثلاث جولات والاسود والفرسان تحقق الانتصار
الثالث من مايو موعدا للقاء الاسماعيلي والاهلي في الكونفدرالية
وفد سيكافا يصل للخرطوم بالجمعة
بعد ان سلم المجلس خطاب الاستقالة .. المفوضية تخاطب الوزارة اليوم لتفادي الفراغ الإداري .. مشاورات مكثفة لتكوين لجنة التسيير المريخية والوالي رئيسا بالاجماع ..الشارع الأحمر يترقب قادة النادي الجدد .. والانسجام شرط اساسي
انعش امال المريخ في الصدارة .. الهلال يواصل مسلسل عروضه الضعيفة ويخرج بنقطة غالية من الفهود العطبراوية .. اسود الجبال تعطل الاكسبريس بكادوقلي والفرسان تدوخ السلاطين بالخرطوم .. الاهلي شندي والنيل الحصاحيصا يتعادلان سلبيا والاتحاد والنسور يتعادلان ايجابيا
لجنة التسيير مابين الخيارات المطروحة ومتطلبات المرحلة المقبلة .. الفاتح المقبول : لو جبنا 80 شخصا للجنة ومافيهم الوالي بفشلوا .. مواصفات اعضاء اللجنة موجودة في اهل القبيلة الحمراء .. ودي الخلطة السحرية البنعول عليها
مدني الحارث : المريخ اصبح سوقا كبيرا كل شخص يعرض بضاعتو فيهو ومهمة اللجنة صعبة
مباراة القراقير تكشف التراجع البدني في المريخ .. سيد محمد صالح : لاارمي باللوم على غياب المعد البدني 
اسماعيل عطا المنان : غيابه يخلق خللا كبيرا .. حسون : الفريق بدون لياقة كالعربة بدون بنزي
كابيلا يتحدث للزعيم من السعودية .. عادل ابوجريشة : لم ابتعد لكي اعود .. ليس لي عداء مع احد وتهمنا مصلحة الكيان .. هنالك من لايرى في ابو جريشة شيئا جميلا .. لايريدون لي النجاح .. يحفرون من خلفي ويضعون العراقيل امامي وعندما اخطئ ينصبون لي المشانق .. اهل المريخ  ظلوا يطالبونني بالبطولات كلما جلست على دكة البدلاء .. الكورة مافيها مية مية ولابد من عثرات والدليل مايحدث الان لفريق الكرة .. محمد موسى مجتهد ولكن هذا لايكفي لادارة الكرة .. المنصب يحتاج للكثير واخفاقات الفريق عجلت برحيل المجلس .. اناشد القبيلة الحمراء الوقوف الى جانب لجنة التسيير لتحقيق النجاح .. لا اعرف الاسماء المرشحة للعمل ووجود جمال الوالي على راس المجموعة سيدعمها
فيما واصل تدريباته .. شباب المريخ يشارك في احتفالية اصلاحية الجريف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


الهلال يفلت من كمين الفهود بالتعادل .. والوزير يعلن لجنة التسيير اليوم
مجلس المريخ يرفض عرضا مغريا من الوالي .. نجوم الموردة يشيدون بالطاهر الحاج .. وغارزيتو يشكو الازرق للإتحاد العام
المريخ يؤدي حصتين اليوم
المجلس يسلم الاستقالات للمفوضية واعلان لجنة التسيير اليوم
ومحمد عثمان خليفة يؤكد : المستقيلون عليهم تسيير الاعباء
ازهري وداعة الله : حبنا للمريخ يجعلنا نستمر في تسيير الاعباء
خالد شرف الدين : صرفنا حوالي عشرة مليارات والاقطاب دعمونا بمائة الف فقط
وعده بدفع 500 الف شهريا .. الوالي يعرض على المجلس الاستمرار حتى نهاية يوليو
عمر حجوج : استقالات المجلس جاءت متاخرة وبعد خراب مالطا
نجوم الموردة يشيدون بالطاهر الحاج
سيد سليم : الفرقة الحمراء مازالت بعيدة وتفتقد الروح والجماعية
صلاح مشكلة : الدوري نقاط والمريخ حقق الاهم امام القراقير
الهلال يتعادل امام الفهود
احمد ادم يرفض الحديث وماو سعيد بالاداء
غارزيتو يشكو الهلال
سكرتير الفهود يهاجم التحكيم
الاسود تعطل الاكسبريس
الفرسان يكسبون السلاطين
التماسيح تفرض التعادل على النمور في شندي
اشعلت انتخابات القراقير .. رابطة مشجعي الموردة تقلب الموازين
ليفاندوفيسكي يقهر الفريق الملكي
الظاهرة يضع بصمة في انتصار المريخ .. فوز معنوي للفرقة الحمراء على الموردة .. والاحمر يلعب كرة تجارية ويرفع شعار النقاط قبل الأداء .. الاباتشي ينطلق في سباق الهدافين ويحرز اسرع هدف في المسابقة .. وراجي عبد العاطي يرفع رصيده الى ثلاثة .. تبديلات موفقة للكوكي .. المدير الفني سعيد بالنتيجة ويؤكد قدرة الفرقة الحمراء على تقديم الافضل في المواجهات المقبلة .. اكرم يعود على حساب يس .. سليماني على دكة البدلاء والتونسي يفاجئ القراقير بالجوهرة والطاهر الحاج يحصل على الاشادة .. ات استعدادا لسيد الاتيام بحصتين
الكوكي : لياقة اللاعبين متدنية وننتظر وصول المعد البدني .. والاحمر يعود الى التدريب
مجلس المريخ يسلم الاستقالات الجماعية لمفوضية
عصام الحاج : لم نعد مسؤولين عن إدارة الأحمر وأزهري وداعة الله يؤكد : الإستقالات لاتعني ترك المهام والهروب وسنواصل أداء عملنا على الوجه الأكمل
محمد عثمان خليفة : تعيين لجنة التسير مسالة وقت ومسؤولية مجلس المريخ مستمرة الى حين صدور قرار الوزير .. المشاورات جارية لاختيار اعضاء لجنة تسيير وتحوطنا لهذا اليوم .. قطعنا شوطا بعيدا والحد الاقصى للجنة التسيير ستة اشهر .. اعضاء اللجنة لن يزيدوا عن 15 والحد الادنى تسعة وعلى جماهير المريخ الاطمئنان .. فالقرار سيصدر قريبا
امين خزينة المريخ المشتقيل يتحدث بالارقام عن 15 شهرا في القلعة الحمراء .. خالد شرف الدين : صرفنا حوالي عشرة مليارات في عام وثلاثة أشهر .. والأقطاب وقفوا يتفرجون ودفعوا مائة ألف فقط .. جماهير الأحمر أفضل مائة مرة من أقطابه ودخل المباريات في 2012 وصل 2 مليار وهنالك عجز كبير والمجلس وفر ثلاثة مليارات بالإضافة إلى دعم الوالي .. اذا كنا مكنكشين لقبلنا بعرض الوالي .. طلب منا الاستمرار حتى موعد عقد الجمعية العمومية نهاية يوليو المقبل مع الالتزام بدفع 500 الف جنيه شهريا .. اتهام الوالي بالسعي الى انهيار المجلس تدحضه اعماله ومساهماته .. ومن يريد اسقاطنا لايقدم لنا كل هذه المبالغ .. استقالاتنا نهائية ولارجعة فيها وسنتيح الفرصة لوجوه جديدة .. ورفضنا عرض محمد عثمان خليفة وكبار المريخ باستمرار الضباط الثلاثة مع الوالي في لجنة التسيير .. هناك 1500  عضو في الجمعية العمومية لاياتون كلهم في الانتخابات  .ز ودفعنا حوالي ثلاثة مليارات في تسجيلات العام الماضي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
فيتو
سامر العمرابي
شكرا للمريخاب الأوفياء

أخيرا  أعلن مجلس المريخ عن إستقالته طوعا وإختيارا دون ضغوطات أو موازنات أو  شروط كما يحاول بعض هواة الإصطياد فى الماء العكر ان يشوهوا الوجه الجميل  للفكرة التى قدم من خلالها أعضاء المجلس رسالة قوية ومؤثرة للمجتمع الرياضى  ككل والمريخى خصوصا مفادها أن أدب الإستقالة لايزال موجود فى الوسط  الرياضى حتى ولو لم يكن هناك إخفاق ظاهر أو فشل واضح.
وحتى لانظلم هؤلاء  الرجال الاوفياء للحقيقة والتاريخ نقول ان هذا المجلس قدم الكثير وأجتهد  فى حدود إمكاناته وقدم تجربة ممتازة فى قيادة النادى بعد الإستقالة  المفاجئة للرئيس جمال الوالى وأستقطب الكثير من الأموال وحاول عصام الحاج  تحديدا ان يجتهد فى تنويع مصادر الدخل وتطوير فكرة ان يتحرر المريخ من  سيطرة المال إلى الأفكار ولكن لازال الوقت مبكرا لمثل هذه الأفكار ولايزال  المال هو المسيطر والأندية الكبيرة لن تتخلص من هذه القيود بسهولة إلا إذا  إتجهت نحو الإستثمار وهو أيضا أمر مكلف ويحتاج للتنظيم والمال والأفكار  والضمانات والقناعات وكلها متطلبات من الصعب توفرها مجتمعة على الأقل فى  الوقت الحالى ولكن لابد من توفرها يوما ما ونتمنى ان يكون قريبا.
إختار  مجلس المريخ عدم المكابرة فهو لم يفشل ولكنه وجد صعوبة بالغة فى إدارة  النادى وفريق الكرة تحديدا وعانى فى سبيل توفير الأموال ومقابلة المنصرفات  العالية والمتزايدة علاوة على عدم متابعة غالبية الأعضاء لشئون فريق الكرة  عن قرب ووضح ( الإهمال) فى نتائج الفريق وتراجع مستوى لاعبيه ويكفى ان  المريخ بلا مدرب لياقة للشهر الثانى على التوالى.
سلبيات المجلس عديدة  لاشك وقادت للتفكير الجاد فى الإستقالة إضافة للظروف وعدم القبول عند  الجماهير مايعنى أنه فقد الكثير من مقومات البقاء كماقلنا من قبل ولكن كل  ذلك لاينفى على الإطلاق الكثير من الإيجابيات وأبرزها تحمل المسؤولية وهى  فى حد ذاتها شجاعة تحسب لهم..وكذلك التواجد الدائم للأمين العام عصام الحاج  فى المكتب التنفيذى ومواجهته لكل المواقف الصعبة والحديث الدائم لوسائل  الإعلام خاصة الصحافة ونشهد له بأنه كان متاحا وشجاعا وصادقا.. وللعلم  والامانة كان من أشد المؤيدين للرحيل وسعى لعودة جمال الوالى وقال له  بالحرف( الشغلانه دى مابقدر عليها زول غيرك).
راهن عصام الحاج على  إنتصارات فريق الكرة فى موسم الخبت وإلتفاف الأقطاب حول الفريق ومساهمة  الجمهور بسخاء فى المدرجات ومن ثم الحصول على دعومات مقدرة من جهات رسمية  لو تقدم الفريق فى المنافسة الأفريقية بجانب دعم جمال الوالى .. وكانت هذه  إستراتيجيته لمواصلة عمل المجلس حتى نهاية ولايته ولكن إنهارت الخطط  والطموحات مع مغادرة المريخ للبطولة الأفريقية وتواضع النتائج فى الدورى  المحلى ثم الهزيمة من الخرطوم الوطنى وهى الثانية بعد أهلى شندى وعزوف  الجمهور وبالتالى فقدان اهم مصدر دخل لذلك كان عصام واقعيا جدا وفضل الخيار  الأفضل وأتجه بذكاء نحو منزل جمال الوالى برفقة خالد شرف الذى أكتوى كثيرا  بدفع المال.
من واجبنا كما أغلظنا كثيرا على المجلس أن نقول لهم شكرا..  ونتمنى ألا تفقد الساحة المريخية كوادر شابة ومحترمة برزت فى هذا المجلس  على رأسها  الدكتور أسامة الشاذلى هذا الشاب المؤهل والمنضبط والمهذب  والنشط..هو واحد من الكوادر التى تستحق التواجد فى لجنة التسيير وفى المجلس  المنتخب حتى يستفيد منه النادى إلى أقصى درجة بعد ان نال خبرة جيدة وأكتسب  ثقة كبيرة فى نفسه وكسب ثقة من هم حوله وكذلك لا أنسى المهندس محمد الريح  الذى قد تحرمه المشغوليات العملية ولكنه أيضا إدارى المستقبل.
ختام وسلام
شكرا القوى الأمين سنفتقدك كثيرا.
شكرا للمريخاب الأوفياء
أخيرا  أعلن مجلس المريخ عن إستقالته طوعا وإختيارا دون ضغوطات أو موازنات أو  شروط كما يحاول بعض هواة الإصطياد فى الماء العكر ان يشوهوا الوجه الجميل  للفكرة التى قدم من خلالها أعضاء المجلس رسالة قوية ومؤثرة للمجتمع الرياضى  ككل والمريخى خصوصا مفادها أن أدب الإستقالة لايزال موجود فى الوسط  الرياضى حتى ولو لم يكن هناك إخفاق ظاهر أو فشل واضح.
وحتى لانظلم هؤلاء  الرجال الاوفياء للحقيقة والتاريخ نقول ان هذا المجلس قدم الكثير وأجتهد  فى حدود إمكاناته وقدم تجربة ممتازة فى قيادة النادى بعد الإستقالة  المفاجئة للرئيس جمال الوالى وأستقطب الكثير من الأموال وحاول عصام الحاج  تحديدا ان يجتهد فى تنويع مصادر الدخل وتطوير فكرة ان يتحرر المريخ من  سيطرة المال إلى الأفكار ولكن لازال الوقت مبكرا لمثل هذه الأفكار ولايزال  المال هو المسيطر والأندية الكبيرة لن تتخلص من هذه القيود بسهولة إلا إذا  إتجهت نحو الإستثمار وهو أيضا أمر مكلف ويحتاج للتنظيم والمال والأفكار  والضمانات والقناعات وكلها متطلبات من الصعب توفرها مجتمعة على الأقل فى  الوقت الحالى ولكن لابد من توفرها يوما ما ونتمنى ان يكون قريبا.
إختار  مجلس المريخ عدم المكابرة فهو لم يفشل ولكنه وجد صعوبة بالغة فى إدارة  النادى وفريق الكرة تحديدا وعانى فى سبيل توفير الأموال ومقابلة المنصرفات  العالية والمتزايدة علاوة على عدم متابعة غالبية الأعضاء لشئون فريق الكرة  عن قرب ووضح ( الإهمال) فى نتائج الفريق وتراجع مستوى لاعبيه ويكفى ان  المريخ بلا مدرب لياقة للشهر الثانى على التوالى.
سلبيات المجلس عديدة  لاشك وقادت للتفكير الجاد فى الإستقالة إضافة للظروف وعدم القبول عند  الجماهير مايعنى أنه فقد الكثير من مقومات البقاء كماقلنا من قبل ولكن كل  ذلك لاينفى على الإطلاق الكثير من الإيجابيات وأبرزها تحمل المسؤولية وهى  فى حد ذاتها شجاعة تحسب لهم..وكذلك التواجد الدائم للأمين العام عصام الحاج  فى المكتب التنفيذى ومواجهته لكل المواقف الصعبة والحديث الدائم لوسائل  الإعلام خاصة الصحافة ونشهد له بأنه كان متاحا وشجاعا وصادقا.. وللعلم  والامانة كان من أشد المؤيدين للرحيل وسعى لعودة جمال الوالى وقال له  بالحرف( الشغلانه دى مابقدر عليها زول غيرك).
راهن عصام الحاج على  إنتصارات فريق الكرة فى موسم الخبت وإلتفاف الأقطاب حول الفريق ومساهمة  الجمهور بسخاء فى المدرجات ومن ثم الحصول على دعومات مقدرة من جهات رسمية  لو تقدم الفريق فى المنافسة الأفريقية بجانب دعم جمال الوالى .. وكانت هذه  إستراتيجيته لمواصلة عمل المجلس حتى نهاية ولايته ولكن إنهارت الخطط  والطموحات مع مغادرة المريخ للبطولة الأفريقية وتواضع النتائج فى الدورى  المحلى ثم الهزيمة من الخرطوم الوطنى وهى الثانية بعد أهلى شندى وعزوف  الجمهور وبالتالى فقدان اهم مصدر دخل لذلك كان عصام واقعيا جدا وفضل الخيار  الأفضل وأتجه بذكاء نحو منزل جمال الوالى برفقة خالد شرف الذى أكتوى كثيرا  بدفع المال.
من واجبنا كما أغلظنا كثيرا على المجلس أن نقول لهم شكرا..  ونتمنى ألا تفقد الساحة المريخية كوادر شابة ومحترمة برزت فى هذا المجلس  على رأسها  الدكتور أسامة الشاذلى هذا الشاب المؤهل والمنضبط والمهذب  والنشط..هو واحد من الكوادر التى تستحق التواجد فى لجنة التسيير وفى المجلس  المنتخب حتى يستفيد منه النادى إلى أقصى درجة بعد ان نال خبرة جيدة وأكتسب  ثقة كبيرة فى نفسه وكسب ثقة من هم حوله وكذلك لا أنسى المهندس محمد الريح  الذى قد تحرمه المشغوليات العملية ولكنه أيضا إدارى المستقبل.
ختام وسلام
شكرا القوى الأمين سنفتقدك كثيرا.
*

----------

